# Any sub nuts out there?



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I've just been bitten in a bad way by the 'salt water bug', also known as the 'boat bug'. _Just like I needed yet_ _another_ _genre to get into_! Apparently I've found a latent love of ships and subs.

Anyway, my first ever ship kit is a sub (after all, WWII subs were considered surface ships first, then submersibles second) which is Special Hobbies 1/72 Type XXIII. Actually the Type XXI and XXIII were the first true submarines. Not knowing anything about either ships or subs (yet) I need to know something before I can glue the hull together.

The kit has most of the limber holes opened, the others I've opened myself. I've also thinned the plastic behind the openings for scale effect and can actually see into the hull pretty well. So, I'm in the process of scratching some 'shapes' that can be seen through the limbers. Mostly what can be seen inside the sail and parts of the hull.

My question is, what color do you think these areas would have been painted? Would they have been a gray primer color or the rust/red color you see on the bottom of ship hulls? These parts are somewhat crudely made and no need for much detail but can be somewhat seen none the less.

Anyone out there have any suggestions?

Thanks,
HAL9001-


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Hal I would use a Dark Colour and give them a light rusty wash. You would not be able to see much in the Limber Holes so showing something in there is a great idea. What you see would be the Pressure Hull of the Sub so a curved section of plasticard would suffice.....Cheers mark


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Actually Surfsup, the only area where the pressure hull can be seen is close to the belly amidships. There are three square holes on P/S and when the PE grills are installed it's not going to be all that visible, so all you will see are three structural pieces and a small curved piece of plasticard to represent the pressure hull.

What _is_ rather visible are the tubular pieces where the snorkel, retractable antennae and some piping show through the limber holes in the sail. They can be seen fairly well. Also, the crew access tunnel to the pressure hull and a large muffler on the spine show too.

Not knowing much about all things naval, I do know they used some sort of anti-fouling paint on the lower hull of ships. Not having access to areas between the outer hull and the pressure hull for maintenance, I'm thinking they may have used something like this. But, therein lies the problem, I don't know what color that would be!

HAL9001-


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

OK with the Snorkel it would be painted the same as the Ship's Camo. The Antenna I am not sure of. If it was a Circular Ring Antenna, The Base would be Grey and the Antenna Steel. For the Anti Fouling, Wartime U-Boats painted the Anti Fouling Areas Black. For the Ships Camo topside, you will have to reference the Particular Vessel for the right Scheme. The inside of the Snorkel Housing would be dark anyway so I would Paint it a Dark Grey instead of black and give it a light colour Wash. Hope this helps.....Cheers mark


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Hal9001, pose the question over on subcommittee.com. Should get the info you seek.
Bruce


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Mark, I'm not sure you're following my question. I'm talking about things inside the outer hull and between the pressure hull. The snorkel and antenna post that are _*inside*_ the sail and one small area on the belly where you can see the pressure hull it's self (barely). I added these 'shapes' to give the viewer something to see (barely). So the color I'm seeking is the color they would have painted the pressure hull.

Bruce, thanks for the site! I'm new to ships and subs and I'm not up on all the sites yet. I'll certainly give them a try. That's the nice thing about sites such as this, all the trading of info!

HAL9001-


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Can you post some Pics of the Areas in question so we can have a better look..??


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

surfsup said:


> Can you post some Pics of the Areas in question so we can have a better look..??


Well...uh...er...I ain't got'em built yet!  But should have them in the not too distant future.

When I get them ready I'll post some pics then Mark.

HAL9001-


----------

